

If feds can bust Megaupload, why bother with anti-piracy bills? - denzil_correa
http://www.csmonitor.com/USA/2012/0121/If-feds-can-bust-Megaupload-why-bother-with-anti-piracy-bills

======
bediger
That's a darn good question. SOPA and PIPA did have rather broad wording, and
provisions that broke security, had no built-in method of redress, and at
least major parts of the penalties were totally administrative, no Judicial
Branch oversight necessary.

A suspicious person might think "Why, the US Feds are trying to put in place
the mechanism for widespread internet censorship!" But that's ridiculous.
Three men may keep a secret as long as two of them are dead, as Ben Franklin
once noted. Cock-up before conspiracy, as Penn and Teller once noted. Time
Will Tell, But Epistemology Won't.

~~~
denzil_correa
The problem is that people in support of SOPA/PIPA don't understand the issue
of piracy. They have no insight or intel. As I have said earlier, _It's like
giving machine guns to monkeys._

